
If You Learn Only One New Thing This Year, Make It Rack - _pius
http://blog.wekeroad.com/tutorials/rack-melts-faces
======
shadytrees
This is, in my eyes, really part of a larger trend. Python for example has
WSGI (which I think kicked things off), and I believe Perl has PSGI/Plack.

<http://wsgi.org/wsgi/>

<http://plackperl.org/>

The commonalities seem to be (1) a library-agnostic specification, (2) a
simple dictionary-based data structures, (3) pluggable and self-contained
"middleware", and (4) massive adoption as people run away from the exploding
burning horror of the ever-multiplying HTTP servers being written nowadays.
Even large frameworks that existed before these specs get grandfathered in,
like the effort to put Django on WSGI or Ruby on Rails on Rack.

